# Do you suspect IVF has left you with health problems?



## Clare Goldwin

IVF is a wonderful thing that has enabled millions women to become mums, but there is evidence that it may cause health problems for women later on. I'm investigating this issue for the women's section at the Daily Mail and would love to talk to any (British) women who know, or strongly suspect, they have health issues relating to their IVF treatment. It would involve a telephone interview with me about what problems they've been having and why they think IVF is the cause, and also having a photograph taken. There is a fee on publication. Please email me at [email protected] if you would like to know more or ask me any questions. Many thanks, Clare


----------



## Kitty71

Can I ask exactly which health problems you are refering to and which bodies have published such medical evidence?


----------



## daisyg

I agree with Kitty.  Please cite peer reviewed evidence before scaring the life out of the women on this board who have no choice but to do ivf.

I have seen lots of scare stories, especially the 'Oprah type risk of cancer from ivf drugs' bandied about by a media who are, to a great extent, woefully ignorant about fertility and ivf.  I single out the Daily Mail especially here as having form when it comes to ivf articles which can be poorly researched and overly alarmist or sensational.

What exactly is your angle here?  I would be very grateful if you could clarify and expand for more information.
Are you looking for another stick to beat infertile women with, believe me we have plenty of those.  Or do you have genuine evidence for this, in which case let's see it.

Best,
Daisy
x


----------



## HopeShines78

I would also like to know what health risks and where is this published?
You have been very irresponsible posting an substantiated scientific claim in this forum. Have you stopped to think about the impact on vulnerable women going through IVF. Totally irresponsible. You are a journalist for the Daily Mail, not the Lancet and the BMJ. Now, I know you expect the masses to treat your health pages as some sort of medical journal, but you are not a medical journal. Your irresponsibility in posting is shameful and you should not have done this. I have asked the moderator to look at your post. Hopefully it will be removed. If you want to join in this type of forum to get information for your story - for that it was it is - just a story to sell your paper - then you should do so with more sensitivity. If this sounds harsh, it is meant to be, to make you think more carefully about the impact of your careless post.


----------



## Daisy38

Hi Clare,

The experience of infertility is an incredibly stressful process for most couples going through or considering going through treatment.  

The last thing couples need is a post which leaves them frightened that IVF will cause harm to their long term health.  

Yes,  I could understand if this is medical research genuinely trying to establish the safety of the procedure, however your post is alluding to "evidence that there is long term health problems" to fertility treatment, and  that forum member should be looking out for this ...in effect questioning the safety of the procedures they are having.

This has the potential to create more stress for the individuals using fertility friends who are trying to stay positive and focus on starting a family.  

Out of consideration, it is worth respecting that this is a support forum.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Yes, I have been badly affected by my ICSI treatment, sleepless nights, bags under my eyes, a huge mummy tummy, greasy hair (but no stretch marks !) - and I wouldn't have it any other way.  Running round after a very healthy and happy toddler has increased my reliance on pain killers and anti inflammatory drugs to deal with my arthritis...

I am unaware of any increase in my risks of contracting any diseases due to undergoing fertility treatment, but then again I could be hit by a bus - could you provide information / statistics  on the problems your initial posting hinted at.

At the end of the day women who go through fertility treatment do so after years of struggle, often enduring stress and depression along the way - the decision to go through fertility treatment is not taken lightly and in the majority of cases, this is the only way we can realise our dreams of becoming Mothers.

We love our babies unconditionally, we live for today and plan for the future..... and that it what 'every parent' should do, regardless of how that baby was created. What will be will be.

Sheila


----------



## Maisyz

I also know that IVF treatment aggravated a gynae condition I had. In my case it was fibroids and the additional oestrogen given to me definitely aggravated fibroids I had which utimately left me in constant pain, anaemic and also meant that none of my cycles had any real prospect of success. I have since undergone major (and very expensive) surgery for their removal. Will I continue to cycle even knowing the risks? Yes I will. It really doesn't matter what risks we take with our own health to have a child it's our choice. As Sheila says it is the ony way we can get to become mothers.


----------



## Mel

Can I remind you lovely ladies that this is a request from a journalist, If you have something that you would like to say to her then it is best to email her as she may not frequent the site on a regular basis to read your responses. 

No more posts will be published after this, as this part of the site is for requests from Journalists only and not for discussion/debate.

Thank you

Mel


----------

